# Another how to paint brick post.



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

I did a search but didn't find a whole lot about it but a customer wants his brick house he is selling painted. I need some recommendations on a good primer. Also this is my first time to paint brick. I was hoping to simply spray on the primer and 2 finish coats and backrolling of course. Is it that simple or do i have to do something ridiculously tedious like brush in the mortar?


----------



## DavidNTexas (May 26, 2009)

All 4 edges of each brick will need to be painted. Depending on how deep the mortar joints are will determine what you will have to do. Chances are that you will need to spray from multiple directions, up to 4 different directions to get all of the edges of the bricks or brush the edges.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Use a masonry primer.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

Well I didn't think about all 4 edges when I bid the job but..live and learn. Thanks guys.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

masonry primer (loxon or BM 066) and something like Super Paint or elastomerics depending on the situation.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

hydrosealer from ICI is guuuureat. but there is also washing the brick to make sure all the contaminants are off it first.. same as foundation.


----------



## Mark (Oct 1, 2008)

nEighter said:


> hydrosealer from ICI is guuuureat. but there is also washing the brick to make sure all the contaminants are off it first.. same as foundation.


I was planning on pressure washing and I was assuming mildew can build u0p on brick just like anything else just less noticable would you agree?


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

Mark said:


> I was planning on pressure washing and I was assuming mildew can build u0p on brick just like anything else just less noticable would you agree?


 
oh yes :yes:


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a customer who wants me to paint the brick surround on their fireplace. Will loxon be required for the interior work?
Do I need to take special precautions due to the heat generated by the fireplace?

TY


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> I have a customer who wants me to paint the brick surround on their fireplace. Will loxon be required for the interior work?
> Do I need to take special precautions due to the heat generated by the fireplace?
> 
> TY


who actually uses their fireplaces anymore?


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

probably nobody, but if they do i dont want to be coming back to fix anything


----------



## 1donos (Sep 5, 2010)

I use block filler (spray and back roll to work it in real good) then acrylic bonding primer then top coat with a satin or semi gloss paint.
It will look great and last!


----------



## ezpaintks (Mar 8, 2010)

bigjeffie61520 said:


> I have a customer who wants me to paint the brick surround on their fireplace. Will loxon be required for the interior work?
> Do I need to take special precautions due to the heat generated by the fireplace?
> 
> TY


Depends on if they use it, ie gets heat. Got a primer from SW called something like heat sheild or something. Put it on then top coat then I topcoat with superpaint. No problems and no call backs thus far. The primer is high dollar And usually they have to order. If they want it white you don't have to topcoat but sometimes bleed thru is a poblem, so I usually top coat. Good luck!


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

Mark said:


> I did a search but didn't find a whole lot about it but a customer wants his brick house he is selling painted. I need some recommendations on a good primer. Also this is my first time to paint brick. I was hoping to simply spray on the primer and 2 finish coats and backrolling of course. Is it that simple or do i have to do something ridiculously tedious like brush in the mortar?


If you want to save yourself some time and you are worried about a primer, go with seal crete. You can buy it at PPG and I am sure other stores have it. It is a lot cheaper than the loxon version and as good. It is a clear coat you can spray or roll on which will take a lot less time and less product. It goes on like water. It will take care of any moisture problems and then throw two coats of paint on the brick and move on. I have also painted brick using paint and elastemaric without priming and had it work fine. It all depends how much much confidence you have in the paint you are using.


----------

